# 5yr pit bull - back right leg problems. Need help :/



## Reno4jtl (Apr 3, 2013)

For about 7 months my pit limps on his back right leg. I don't know if its his hip, knee or what. Around the house he's fine and actively plays with other dogs but once playtime is up he's limping or on only 3 legs at night. He can walk around my neighborhood once but then he slows down and starts to limp. Vets don't know what it is and took X-rays which shows everything is fine. I don't believe it's arthritis or old age because he's only 5 and something just tells me something isn't right. I live in the jacksonville FL area and will travel to see a specialist if they really help to find what's wrong. I'm tired of going to the vet and them telling me to give him pain meds and joint supplements.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

have they checked for a torn ligament? won't show up on xrays but pretty common among byb pit bulls, my oldest dog tore one of hers a couple years ago.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

The same thing is going on with my am staff how do i check for a torn ligament

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

they would do a drawer test on the leg, some will want xrays to see if bone spurs or arthritis have set in but you cannot see a ligament this way. surgery to fix it is very expensive and usually both knees go if one does, you will have to research what option is best and find a good surgeon.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Usually they can feel the ligament if hey know what to look for. ACL tears are fine. It bothers me your still working your dog though. First off crate rest and only bathroom for a few weeks. My dog had a BAD sprain and it took off and on about year to get rid of the limp because when I would rest him he would act fine and immediately injure it again. It was hell finally after strict limited activity for 10 weeks he got over it. Could be a bad sprain but I know Aireal is from Jacksonville send her a message and she must have a recommendation she has issues with her pups legs

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Reno4jtl (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't work him, he stays inside and we don't go for walks anymore. His playtime has resulted to him sitting on his bed chewing his bone because I don't want to push him. Who is Aireal and how can I reach her?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reno4jtl (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't imagine 10 weeks :/ but of course if it'll help him then I'm all for it. But it'll break my heart to see him wondering what he did wrong to be locked up.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I didn't let my boy climb up and Down off the couch. That was his "crate" lol. I couldn't lock my boy up either. Hopefully it's not an ACL and is just a sprain. They are both crappy but the sprain won't cost you a few thousand to fix.

If you go up to messages and start typing in the to the user Aireal, you will see it start to blow up to the name as you type. Or are you on a phone? Haven't tried on my phone to send a PM

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I got her on Facebook.

"He can call Dr Marshall. 904-781-8038. She's nice as long as they're not obnoxious. She's a good vet I can tell you that. Tell them to say I sent them. "

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Reno4jtl (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

